# looking for names, in " L".



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Names for males and females.
Thanks for yr help, L


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Names*

Lucy and Luke.
Lolly and Lance.
Lilly.

*Found this, too:
http://dogtime.com/top-100-dog-names.html*

***If you google Golden Retriever Dog names, lots will come up!*


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

F: Lacey, Layla, Lyric, Lexie, Laika, Lainey, Lola, Lillian, Livie, Liv, Liz, Lizette, Lizzy, Lorelei, Leona, Leanne, Leanna, Lyla, Lilac, Luanne, Lindy, Lexus, Luna, Lindy

M: Luke, Lucky, Landon, Lyric, Lex, Lachlan, Luca, Leonard, Lennie, Levi, Lincoln, Link, Loki, Logan, Lyle, Luis, Leonardo, Lewis, Linus, Louie, Liam, Lief


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Is Lilliam, a male or a female name?.
I, really, like it!.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Lillian would be female. 

Liam is short for William.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

F - Lola, Lila 

M - Lapis (blue), Leopold, Lars


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Leo was my heart dog. Love me some Leo.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Trying to think of ones not already listed, sorry if I missed it and they were. 

London, Lang, Loosie (like Lucy only spelled different), Looney, Lion, Lester, Leslie, Lula, Luau, Logan, Lacy, Lazy, Louis, Louise, Lovie, Liberty, Luster, Liddy, Lidia, Lydia, Lyla, Lyle, Lickety-Split, Lakeisha, Lane, Lani, Laura, Laurel, Lauren, Laurence, Lassie, Lady, Laddie, Larry, Lo, Lawson, Lea, Lee, Leah, Leanne, Leighton, Len, Leo, Leon, Levi (love this one), Lewis, Lew, Lincoln, Lisa, Lisette, Lisetta, Loralyn, Ludwig, Luna, Lunar, Lastar, Luck, Lanton, Lilly, Lillian, Lilliath, Lilac, Lotus, Lehasa (it's the name of a star), Leshae (antoher star), Lethal, Linara (another star name), Lancelot, Laser, Lazer, Lambert, Lot, Lolli Pop, lol (please don't do that one), Lancaster, Lecrae, Lacreed, Loreal, Lorain, Loraine, Louisiana, Lovella, Laker (like the Lakers football team, at least I think they are football), Lynn, Lita, Leaf, Lowell, Lacrosse, LaRose, LaRosa, Larice, Lair, Lucas, La'Mour, La'Moir, La Dee, La La, Latin, Leona, Lavish, Lavise, Luminate, Luminous, Lavon, Lunther, Lace. 

ETA: This is not fair. You have to spill details!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

M - Luke, Lucas, Laddie, Lad
F - Lydia, Lydie, Libby (for Liberty)


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh and there is the name Lightning. I can't believe I didn't think of it the first time.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Soon,I will make a puppy thread but in the meantime, need pupppy vibes as Gaïa, just,met her BF.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

HovawartMom said:


> Soon,I will make a puppy thread but in the meantime, need pupppy vibes as Gaïa, just,met her BF.


Ooh Ooh! I am getting excited!


----------

